# About Damn Time.... (MKV Build)



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

After sitting on these struts for close to a year they are finally going it. Ren dropped the car off on Thursday but I didnt have much of a chance to get anything done to it yet. (Had to change brakes on a Saturn Vue before, and took WAY longer than I expected) I will be back at it tomorrow, hopefully with a TON more progress. 
Whats all going in this setup:
Bagyard Fronts
Air House II's in the rear
Dual 480's
Easy Street Controller and Valves
Dual 3 gallon aluminum tanks








How the car sat on Coils:
































Front Measurement on Coils:








Rear Measurement on Coils:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes! i loved this car at dubs in the valley, such a nice guy too. glad to see it. i honestly thought he was on air before. thing was balls low


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 8:51 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Do werk Micchelle!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Do werk Micchelle! 

You do werk do Santiland... you know what I mean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

this is gonna suck


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*























I can't wait to this finally slammed!


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We need notches Jason


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

is gonna look good








Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Getaway Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Getaway Car* »_We need notches Jason









Hey Ren...maybe we can go to MobileOne @ the same time to get notched! Discount?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*part tew*

Tried to get off to an early start again but woke up an hour late








Should be all wrapped up tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Started out framing the trunk and getting the boards ripped to my desired height. 








my work area lol
















Got the tanks mounted up








Took the floor in and out a bazillion times cutting off just a hair each time so it didnt look ridiculous in the end, I think it looks pretty damn good
























Threw some charcoal felt down on the board, ran out of spray adhesive so I had to run to the store to grab more:
















Got the valves mounted, all the fittings on the tank, and the compressors in and called it a night.... 
















Tomorrow I am determined to get up earlier and get crackin on this.


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

can't wait to see this thing done.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks great. Is it going to make it to Air Affair?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_Looks great. Is it going to make it to Air Affair?

Ill bring him along








Speaking of Air Affair, wonder if I can still register


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

TackeeA3 likes this!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_TackeeA3 likes this!

This isnt facebook ****


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
This isnt facebook ****









You're a **** for knowing what I was referring to


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

gonna look good for sure!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Love the way you set everything up. Do work! Moar pikssssss


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: About Damn Time.... (Mr. Appleton)*

Well after a long day its all done!








Started on the wiring in the morning. Got it all neat and tucked away.
































Didn't take any pictures but then I ran the power/ground and remote turn on wire.
Bagyards comapred to Koni Coils
















Installed and ready to rock
















Didnt take pictures of the rear but I cut the rear brackets in half. They were obnoxiously huge, and were never going to fit on the car in that state anyway.
Front ground to fender:








Rear ground to fender:








The final product!


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

yes.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: About Damn Time.... (Mr. Appleton)*

install looks mint Mike, good action.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

very clean bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: About Damn Time.... (Mr. Appleton)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

High side:


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^ dope


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: About Damn Time.... (Mr. Appleton)*

Mike that's a clean ass trunk install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
almost looks like still room for a little spare tire.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: About Damn Time.... (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Mike that's a clean ass trunk install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
almost looks like still room for a little spare tire.



Thanks Misha. I ran the air lines thru one of the gromets already in the trunk. I sure could have run them another way if he wanted the spare but I left him space incase he has stuff he wants to store under the floor.
The rears should definitely be able to go a lot lower as I cut the rear cups in half from the original picture. Dont know why they were so tall. But hes on Koni coilover shocks in the rear with bump stops. Didnt want to remove the bumpstops in risk of ruining the struts.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: About Damn Time.... (Mr. Appleton)*

damn mike! thats some sick ass work!!! i LOVE the frame, cleans everything up so nicely!


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

love the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Another great install Mike.


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_
Hey Ren...maybe we can go to MobileOne @ the same time to get notched! Discount?










umm can i come? i needz notchez too


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

clean setup mike!! 
notched? sway?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_clean setup mike!! 
notched? sway? 

Sway is still installed, and no notch. I think both are on his list of "to do's" just has to address some other issues first.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI Fish 7)*

What are the other issues?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_What are the other issues?

tires, ripped cv boot


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

About to pull the trigger on a set of 512's in 215/40/18 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Getaway Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Getaway Car* »_About to pull the trigger on a set of 512's in 215/40/18 :thumbsup:

Good, I think 35's are not tall enough, by all means go for em if you want, but youll regret it haha just as I did.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

car looks good on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hMd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta PWR)*

excellent build, will be looking into doing something similar with mine too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hMd)*

car looks great, nice job man


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

i love your front end!


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (RPF1)*

Car looks dope. Can't wait to see more pics of the new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

wow,sweet golf,
what is it,gti or r32???


----------

